# low sodium snack sticks



## meatnbeer (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't been very active on here for a while.  Still been smoking, just haven't been posting the qview.  Now that deer season is over here in Wisconsin, it's time to start thinking about sausage!

I have one problem with sausage this year.  My father-in-law had a heart attack back in October and has been put on a low sodium diet.  Right now he can't even have the salt substitutes (potassium chloride).  He might be able to have that later, which will open things up a little more, but for now I need to figure out how to do it.

Has anyone out there made snack sticks with out the use of salt/cure?  I know I will need to completely cook them and be sure that they are not in the danger zone for too long, but I am more worried about having a decent tasting recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

There are several guys on here who are on low salt diets and I'm sure one will be along shortly.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 29, 2011)

If i was you i would consult with his doctor about any amounts of cure or salt, even natural cure.

Thats about as much info as i can help you with on this.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## meatnbeer (Nov 29, 2011)

nepas said:


> If i was you i would consult with his doctor about any amounts of cure or salt, even natural cure.
> 
> Thats about as much info as i can help you with on this.
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry.


I know they are holding him to 2000mg or less per day.  That's pretty difficult to do unless you prepare everything fresh yourself.  prepared/processed foods are LOADED with salt.  I know I want to make the stcks with NO CURE at all.  I can probably add a little salt, but I don't want to have anything close to what I have seen labled as low sodium beef sticks(240mg/oz).  I want him to be able to enjoy more than one stick in a sitting without having to worry about his intake.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 29, 2011)

meatnbeer said:


> I know I want to make the stcks with NO CURE at all.  I can probably add a little salt, but I don't want to have anything close to what I have seen labled as low sodium beef sticks(240mg/oz).


I'd use the cure and leave out the salt myself.BUT like Nepa said check with his doctor first and see if nitrite is on the forbidden list. If my math is right the curing salt will only amount to 70mg per ounce of raw sausage.

Making it without salt or cure I think will be a disappointment. You need some salt to develop the bind and the cure is needed for the flavor and the long smoke to dry them. if you do try it let use know how it goes. and if I can help, let me know.


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 29, 2011)

I have used some salt free stuff from here, my mother had to be low salt so I bought some of this, made patties and cased some hot smoked the cased. had good flavor and I added some salt to mine as I ate it but it was pretty tasty with out.

http://www.wassis.com/sausageseasonings.aspx


----------



## meatnbeer (Nov 29, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> I have used some salt free stuff from here, my mother had to be low salt so I bought some of this, made patties and cased some hot smoked the cased. had good flavor and I added some salt to mine as I ate it but it was pretty tasty with out.
> 
> http://www.wassis.com/sausageseasonings.aspx




Thanks Dave!  That is just about what I am looking for.  I wonder if I can adapt the salt-free kielbasa seasoning to snack sticks.  You don't have one of the packets sitting around anymore by chance do you?  Can you look to see if they are saying salt free but substituting potassium chloride?


----------



## boykjo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dont have a recipe but if i had to make some tastey sausage without salt I would add ground pork, *fresh*  garlic, black pepper and onion to the venison, stuff and hot smoke.... Or you could try using stuff like mrs dash to flavor the sausage.......

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## johnnie walker (Nov 30, 2011)

Joe have you tried using the Mrs. Dash in your sausage?  I never thought about it and it sounds good.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 30, 2011)

Johnnie Walker said:


> Joe have you tried using the Mrs. Dash in your sausage?  I never thought about it and it sounds good.


No but my mom used to put it on everthing and if I remember it was pretty good.... I would eperiment with some ground pork and mrs dash and see what you can come up with..

'Joe


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 30, 2011)

MeatnBeer mentioned that his FIL can't do "salt substitutes (potassium chloride)" and I think that what the Mrs Dash is.


----------



## meatnbeer (Nov 30, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> MeatnBeer mentioned that his FIL can't do "salt substitutes (potassium chloride)" and I think that what the Mrs Dash is.




 Mrs. Dash does not have potassium chloride.  (some of them might, but any I have looked at didn't)  I actually picked up 2 different flavors last night before the post was even made suggesting it.  Great minds think alike.  I plan on making a small batch of venison/pork mix (maybe a couple pounds) then portion that out into even smaller sizes, play with spice mixes and find something that works.  I can slowly add salt to try to get a little more umph into it with out going overboard.  I have yet to find out if nitrates or nitrites are allowed in the salt that I use.  Maybe I will call the MIL tonight and ask.  She is in control of all his food anyway.....

I also have a bunch of powdered ghost peppers from my garden this year.  He likes spicey food, so I can always hit him with some of that!


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 30, 2011)

Breakfast Sausage: pepper, Sugar, Sage , Spices

Italian Sausage: Pepper, Fennel seeds, spices

Kielbasa: Pepper Garlic, Spices

those are the three i had, all were good.


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 1, 2011)

boykjo said:


> No but my mom used to put it on everthing and if I remember it was pretty good.... I would eperiment with some ground pork and mrs dash and see what you can come up with..
> 
> 'Joe


I'll have to give it a try Joe, thanks.


----------



## meatnbeer (Feb 9, 2012)

I went to wassis.com and bought the kielbasa sausage seasoning and the salt free kielbasa seasoning.  They have a minimum purchase of $10, so I picked up the breakfast sausage seasoning also.  My thought is to makes the salt free kielbasa and split it into a couple small batches.  I would add a little bit of salt to one of the batches and leave the other salt free.  Give the F-I-L a chance to try both.  I am hoping to do this next weekend.  Qview to follow.


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds great can't wait to see it.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 11, 2012)

meatnbeer,

Do you mind if I snag the Wassi site and post it on YAWYE?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/15/yawye


----------



## meatnbeer (Feb 11, 2012)

I dont mind at all.  The link was originally posted by shtrdave.  Might want to ask him also, but I can't imagine that free advertisement has ever been turned down!


----------

